# Boardcut SS



## SDSlinger (Apr 20, 2013)

So I'm the new guy and have a question about boardcuts. What other types of wood other than plywood are strong enough to use? I want to use lumber that is easy to come by. Example : 3/4 inch oak. I will be shooting these with my kids and I don't want to worry about a fork breaking on a draw. Any information would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Making a board cut with lumber requires that you are careful about design. Here is one of my videos with some pointers. -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like Hickory for board cuts. Strong yet beautiful grain. Since your making for children, have you considered HDPE plastic. Extremely safe. No chance of breakage and easy to cut and shape. Cutting board are made from this. With the little hands this may be a good fit.


----------



## SDSlinger (Apr 20, 2013)

I have made one slingshot so far, my first ever. It is a small palm size that i made for my 4 yr old daughter. I was so worried about breakage that Iaminated oak with 1/8 inch plexiglass in the middle. It is not as pretty as I would like, but not too bad for a first.


----------



## SDSlinger (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info. You guys are great. I hope to have a slingshot worthy of posting soon.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't forget about good old fashion tree forks. They are super strong and FREE!


----------



## SDSlinger (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't wait to go find some, however, old man winter just won't leave the Dakotas this year.


----------

